# Anyone Else For The New 718 Over The RS?



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Having had my TTS for nearly 12 months, I'm just starting the replacement car thought process. This is my second TT and although I'm sure the new RS will be damned good, I'm kinda getting a little tired of the style & as they say, a change is as good as a rest. The new 718 S has circa 350ps, so no slouch, looks good in a kinda evolution way, cheaper to run & buy than the old Cayman, but has lost that soulful 6 cylinder howl  . The problem I have is zero rear space for jackets & most importantly the odd dog, necessitating the purchase of another runabout.

Thoughts people?


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

I have been looking at the 718 from afar and am going to our local Porsche centre for the preview/launch. I think it is the 27th of this month. No test drives, just an evening of canapes and wine but I will be going for a good nosey at the car and probably booking a little test drive.

It looks interesting but I am not convinced as I have never been a fan of any rear wheel drive car.

I must admit, when I tested a Boxter S a couple of years ago, I was quite impressed by the handling, I went out with a Porsche track driver and he certainly showed that a RWD car was not as restrictive as I thought!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I think the 718 looks a lot nicer than the TTRS, and unless you are going to use it in freezing conditions it'll stick to the road fine, its only when you turn off the traction control etc it will get the back end out, even then you have to push it a bit 

Depends where you live I suppose, down south the winters aren't too bad, I wouldn't bother with it in Scotland though, unless you have a 4x4 as backup.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Has the 718 Cayman been uncovered yet? Thought just the Boxster has been announced.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> The problem I have is zero rear space for jackets & most importantly the odd dog, necessitating the purchase of another runabout.
> 
> Thoughts people?


Porsche 911...problem solved 

It's never a good idea going for the next trim level up in the same model ie: TTS>>>TTRS if you're not 100% committed as it's just more of the same.Personally I'd give the Porsche a shout,like has been said, a change is as good as a rest.

Give it a year with that and when the RS has been out for a while and potential problems have been ironed out come back and give it ago...saying that you might not want to. 8)


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes true, but i kinda like to shuffle up the ladder before buying the (best?). Another 20k would get me the base 911 and i'd probably be spending close to 100k on a fully optioned S. Allied to the fact that an optioned 718 Cayman S can be had for circa 65k. 35K buys you an awful lot of fun miles....

I doubt an optioned RS will be much less!

Quite a good vid:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The reviewers seem unanimous in saying that the Boxster/Cayman is in many ways almost as good as a 911. The UK journalists simply love the Cayman and the new version seems to have won them over again, despite the obvious difference in the engine. If you have itchy feet then I agree a brand change is necessary as I doubt the RS will be any different inside to your TTS and outside will just be the fixed grill out back and bigger fake air intakes up front. The Performance might have some carbon fibre - woopy. But the big important question remains - does the Porsche have decent cup holders these days?

If you are going to change I would say get the Cayman S.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

sherry13 said:


> The reviewers seem unanimous in saying that the Boxster/Cayman is in many ways almost as good as a 911. The UK journalists simply love the Cayman and the new version seems to have won them over again, despite the obvious difference in the engine. If you have itchy feet then I agree a brand change is necessary as I doubt the RS will be any different inside to your TTS and outside will just be the fixed grill out back and bigger fake air intakes up front. The Performance might have some carbon fibre - woopy. But the big important question remains - does the Porsche have decent cup holders these days?
> 
> If you are going to change I would say get the Cayman S.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Don't be under any illusion that ownership of a Cayman S is going to be much different to Audi "S".
I traded in an S5 for a Boxster some years ago and ended up owning a Cayman for 4 yrs still dropped loads.
Great car though!

Now Im wondering about a new S5!! :lol:


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

I have just come from a 981 boxster S.

Bought from new in June 2014.

Absolutely piss poor build quality. Did not get the car valeted for six months as it was back at my local Porsche dealer with various rattles being fixed and always got them to valet it. It was pretty much in there every two months

It got to the point where it was sent to Porsche UK HQ at Calcot for the master technician to have a look at it. Went over there with one issue and they discovered another 2!

I scratched my Porsche itch, would not go back.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I hear you, but my itch still needs scratching! I'm torn between a second hand GTS or new 718 S. The former will undoubtably hold its money better & sound better but the latter will have moved the tech into the 21st century.

Decisions decisions..


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

SpudZ said:


> I hear you, but my itch still needs scratching! I'm torn between a second hand GTS or new 718 S. The former will undoubtably hold its money better & sound better but the latter will have moved the tech into the 21st century.
> 
> Decisions decisions..


Now that's the kind of decision I would like to have to make!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Pal of mine has a new Cayman GTS - I wouldn't like to say it is in another league to my TTS or even new the RS when it arrives, but frankly, it probably is. It hasn't got the tech or practicality of the TT, but... I've driven my mates car, boy oh boy is it good! Looks wise... awesome. His is in yellow, black alloys, etc. I get a semi just thinking about it


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes I know what you mean! One of my mates (& no this isn't a form of Top Trumps) has the new GT3 in yellow, clubsport pack etc, after selling his GT4. I've not driven it but, wow...! I'm not in his financial league (unfortunately) so will have to content myself with the 'junior' Porsche for the time being.

Re the RS, I just can't see it being worth the additional £25k on top of my TTS for a little more of the same. That's a hell of a lot more for one extra cylinder when a second hand GTS can be had for the same or less with 2 extra.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've only had my TTS for about 6 months and regretting not getting the Cayman. I cannot see how I'd trade up to a TTRS when Porsche, in my opinion, offer a better car.

I do love my TTS, and it still turns heads, but it just feels too normal now.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Let's see what price the 718 Cayman S comes to. My last Cayman S was 56k with only a few options and no doubt a lot more special to drive than the TT Mk 3 despite the old technology. 
I have a feeling the RS is going to be very close to this price level and the new 718 not a lot more. 
At the end of the day the RS will be just another Audi whereas the Cayman is a proper Porsche. Which would you prefer?


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> I've only had my TTS for about 6 months and regretting not getting the Cayman. I cannot see how I'd trade up to a TTRS when Porsche, in my opinion, offer a better car.
> 
> I do love my TTS, and it still turns heads, but it just feels too normal now.


I was considering a 2nd hand CaymanS over the TTS. Ive had the TTS for about 6 months also, and am now of the opinion that it was a mistake. I used to have the previous model CaymanS. The TTS just feels like a short saloon car & when its in anything other than dynamic mode it behaves like a saloon car. Theres just no feel at all when in dynamic mode. It only comes alive when you floor it, but I dont want to fly about the place like a boy racer, reving to the red line constantly.
The one thing I dont miss, is how Porsche likes to charge for any service work, and the general yearly charges (road tax, insurance, etc). 
I also dont miss the whole reputation that you can suddenly get, i.e. 'he has a porsche'. Suddenly everyone things you are rich, you may not get offered jobs (people think you probably earn a hell of a lot, so no point offering you a job at some new place, etc). 
All that said, Id def buy the 718 (or used version of the prev generation) over a TTS/TTRS.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

dink said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing I dont miss, is how Porsche likes to charge for any service work, and the general yearly charges (road tax, insurance, etc).


I don't agree about the servicing. My Cayman service was every 2 yrs or 18k mls (now 12k mls I believe) whereas the TT is every year regardless of miles and an oil and filter change is about £270 + VAT for 1/2 hour's work.
And with Porsche service the cost was about £325 + brake fluid change and the car gets a wash and valet with no extra dents or scratches or technician test drive abuse unlike with Audi. :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

This talk of regret on buying the tt in this thread brings back memories 

I seem to remember months and months ago people talking about how much better the tts was over the Cayman...funny how time changes things :lol:


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

leopard said:


> This talk of regret on buying the tt in this thread brings back memories
> 
> I seem to remember months and months ago people talking about how much better the tts was over the Cayman...funny how time changes things :lol:


That's because the Porsche has got so much soul!!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

I ran a 997S for 8 years from new before selling a couple of years ago, and my experience is that the Porsche doesn't cost much more to run than a premium Audi or BMW.

My wife wants a Cayman/Boxster S but we looked at the cost vs. TTS and decided that the cost of an equivalent spec car of c£38K vs c£60K meant the TTS wins hands down on value for money.

If we were considering a TTRS vs 718s, the decision would easily be reversed, even if the TTRS only cost £10K more than the TTS. For us, the TTS has plenty of performance for the UK and we would not see the value in spending a chunk of money on a level of performance we would hardly use.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

This is an interesting one - he loves the car but is bored by the engine noise - or lack of it.






I think it sounds pretty good on start-up but is similarly quiet to my TTS while cruising.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snatz (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm actually booked in for a test drive of the new 718 boxter s on Monday at 10am at the Portsmouth dealer. I'm going with one eye on ordering it.... Will be a heck of a 26th birthday present!

Will let you know my thoughts!

Mark


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

AdamA9 said:


> I've only had my TTS for about 6 months and regretting not getting the Cayman. I cannot see how I'd trade up to a TTRS when Porsche, in my opinion, offer a better car.
> 
> I do love my TTS, and it still turns heads, but it just feels too normal now.


It feels normal because it is normal...gone back to a golf in a frock syndrome albeit with more tech. Having driven several including the S I just find them dull once you've got over the new look of the interior. The S3 I found even more dull and couldn't wait to give it back. Suppose a lot of this has to do with the MQB multi vehicle platform, a decent all round chassis but normal.
And why would anyone want to go with a 4 cylinder porsche apart from buying into the marque at a base level to say 'I've got a porsche'. Get a proper one if you want one.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I would NEVER buy a 4 cylinder sports car for that money. The one in the Porsche sounds like an old beetle, go check the reviews if you don't believe. The engine has to convey some emotion.

5 cylinder sounds like a v10 - a superb sounding engine inside or out, i'll take that or a 6 cylinder from Porsche.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > I've only had my TTS for about 6 months and regretting not getting the Cayman. I cannot see how I'd trade up to a TTRS when Porsche, in my opinion, offer a better car.
> ...


Lol! A trifle unfair until both RS & 718 have been driven don't you think...?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

dink said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > I've only had my TTS for about 6 months and regretting not getting the Cayman. I cannot see how I'd trade up to a TTRS when Porsche, in my opinion, offer a better car.
> ...


I test drove the new TTS last year and though the performance was a step up from mine I was left with no feeling of want afterwards. In sport mode, the noise... Just sounded very synthetic which it is. The new turbo flat 4 Cayman even with more performance than the flat 6 holds no interest for me at all.
So, I'm picking up a previously enjoyed Cayman S on Saturday. I've even broken to of my car rules... Black & PDK!
I'm trying to be patient but the days are passing slowly.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

So that's the TTS, brand new Cayman/Boxster and the new TTRS roasted!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> So that's the TTS, brand new Cayman/Boxster and the unreleased TTRS roasted!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wouldn't say roasted... Just a question of priorities. The TT wins hands down on practicality, which isn't and issue for me. It's really not about speed either... So the 718/718 S are faster than the 981/981 S, and the new TT RS will be faster than the 718 S. The car I have now is plenty fast enough. I totally acknowledge TT's great interior but for me personally it's doesn't seal the deal. I'm not one of those spouting this is better than that. We all have our reasons for buying whatever car we have or want. The new Caymans and TT's don't, again for me, offer any soul or real immersive involvement. There's no right or wrong, those who love their TT's have bought what's right for them. For me, I've gone as far as I want with the TT.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

So Spudz, where does all this leave you? Decisions, decisions!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm going to give them both a damn good spanking in an extended test drive before i make any decisions. However, i don't intend to be an early adopter for either as i'm pretty sure that after the initial euphoria, there's going to be some pretty sweet discounts on both...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think you are right. You were an early adopter on the TTS of course (though even then you got a sweet discount), so why not wait it out a bit? Nice decision to have to make, I guess. Trouble is, we've been spoilt by the 420 Quattro and the club sport and the TT Cup equivalents so the RS was always going to be conservative in comparison - but just shy of 400 bhp is a lot more than we were all predicting just a few months ago.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

AdamA9 said:


> I do love my TTS, and it still turns heads, but it just feels too normal now.


As opposed to the Porsche design that hasn't changed in 50 years across their entire fleet of cars?!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess the 718 GTS will match the RS for power, but that'll be another 12-15 months down the track.

I'm in no rush - The TTS is quick enough and i kinda feel at home with my wheel arch gaps and lopsided suspension! :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> 5 cylinder sounds like a v10 - a superb sounding engine inside or out, i'll take that or a 6 cylinder from Porsche.


Half a V10


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

SpudZ said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > AdamA9 said:
> ...


Since my last post it's been suggested that the new RS has chassis has been fettled for a more dynamic drive and going by the sound of the new engine trown in should add to the excitement. Prices to yet be officially released I'd suspect plus of 55k for a base model and wouldn't hold your breath for a discount. 
The rest really is as RockKramer put it its really what suits you and your needs.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

718 Cayman promo:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

New 718 Cayman prices starting @ 40k :

http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/718/

My spec comes in at £62.5k :

Base price 718 Cayman S
£ 48,834.00

Price for Equipment
£ 13,828.00

Total Price*
£ 62,662.00

Exterior Colour
Carrara White Metallic
£ 558.00

Interior Colour
Black / Bordeaux Red two-tone leather interior
£ 1,680.00

ParkAssist (front and rear)
£ 599.00

Transmission / Chassis
Porsche Doppelkupplung (PDK)
£ 1,922.00

Sports suspension (-20 mm) with PASM
£ 1,133.00

Sport Chrono Package including mode switch
£ 1,416.00

Sports exhaust system (incl. sports tailpipes in silver colour) Exclusive
£ 1,328.00

Wheels
20-inch Carrera Classic wheels
£ 1,457.00

Adaptive cruise control including Porsche Active Safe (PAS)
£ 1,052.00

Sports seats Plus (2-way, electric)
£ 312.00

Two-zone automatic climate control
£ 518.00

Navigation Module for Porsche Communication Management (PCM)
£ 1,052.00

BOSE® surround sound-system
£ 801.00

Total Price:*
£ 62,662.00


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

The F-Type V6S with 10% discount is looking more and more appealing by the day. Will look more at the TTRS first though - see it in the metal, and take one out - but considering im running 400bhp anyway in my current RS - not sure it will give enough of a thrill or change.

I am still reeling at Porsche over the GT4 - would have bought one straight away - if they cant be arsed to make enough of them, yet get soooo much publicity over how good it is - when you cant fecking buy one - then they can stick their inferior models up their jacksey!


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

And within 2 weeks you can do the same for the RS, I wonder how much it will be, more or less!!


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Pricy147 said:


> I am still reeling at Porsche over the GT4 - would have bought one straight away - if they cant be arsed to make enough of them, yet get soooo much publicity over how good it is - when you cant fecking buy one


That is kinda half the point. Same technique is used by Porsche, Ferrari, Lamborghini, etc.
For some of the cars GT4/GT3/etc you either have to have the money down before theres even a sniff of it existing, or be a very good existing customer. As a reward for being a good customer, you are 'allowed' to give them more money. It doesnt sound that good of a deal, until you realise if played correctly, you get to buy a car, enjoy it for a while & then sell it for more money then you bought it for. 
They get to sell these cars with ease, there good customers get a chance to make some money, make the cars even more exclusive, etc. They could make twice as many and sell them with ease to make even more cash, but they prefer this way of selling cars.
If I could get my hands on any of these cars at cost price (or less) Id jump at it.
A GT4 was around 65k new, used ones are now 95-115k.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

dink said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still reeling at Porsche over the GT4 - would have bought one straight away - if they cant be arsed to make enough of them, yet get soooo much publicity over how good it is - when you cant fecking buy one
> ...


Maybe so but in reality they won't give you that for it - its called dealer margin!!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Pricy147 said:


> The F-Type V6S with 10% discount is looking more and more appealing by the day. Will look more at the TTRS first though - see it in the metal, and take one out - but considering im running 400bhp anyway in my current RS - not sure it will give enough of a thrill or change.
> 
> I am still reeling at Porsche over the GT4 - would have bought one straight away - if they cant be arsed to make enough of them, yet get soooo much publicity over how good it is - when you cant fecking buy one - then they can stick their inferior models up their jacksey!


The GT4 isn't a mainstream model like the regular Caymans. It's built by Porsche Sport and the numbers were limited by capacity, whatever projects and sport activities they have going one. The problem is, as has been said, a lot of potential customers with cash ready are now pissed off with Porsche as they are hard enough to get hold of without the massive markup on cars with a few miles on. Another special, the 911R, was sold out before we'd even read about it! 
No reason Porsche couldn't produce something special on the main production line in greater numbers but I guess it doesn't suit, maintaining the mystique etc..


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

6 cylinder Porsche is worth the difference.. I`m not sure about a 4-cylinder turbo 718..


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

jabiqq said:


> 6 cylinder Porsche is worth the difference.. I`m not sure about a 4-cylinder turbo 718..


I am thinking about test driving a base 718 - hope the new boxster can match my TDI for both performance and noise!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Xiano said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > I do love my TTS, and it still turns heads, but it just feels too normal now.
> ...


I've had TTs for 5 years now. I've never owned a Porsche. So for me, yes, it does feel normal now.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I've owned my TT RS for 5 years (on friday) still love it 
I'll be looking at the new ones and prices, high spec nearly new ones for me.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

PJV997 said:


> I ran a 997S for 8 years from new before selling a couple of years ago, and my experience is that the Porsche doesn't cost much more to run than a premium Audi or BMW.
> 
> My wife wants a Cayman/Boxster S but we looked at the cost vs. TTS and decided that the cost of an equivalent spec car of c£38K vs c£60K meant the TTS wins hands down on value for money.
> 
> If we were considering a TTRS vs 718s, the decision would easily be reversed, even if the TTRS only cost £10K more than the TTS. For us, the TTS has plenty of performance for the UK and we would not see the value in spending a chunk of money on a level of performance we would hardly use.


Just a brief fleeting visit back to the forum...

In 15 months my '62 plate TTS lost me £8,200. Bought July '14 for £28,700, sold Oct '15 for £20,500. NO replies on Autotrader so had to sell it to Audi.

I moved to a 2014 Cayman 981 2.7 PDK for £40k. Have done 11k miles in 8 months.

DO NOT buy a TTS over a Cayman if you like driving!! This car is the best I have owned in near on 40 years. N/A 6 cylinder is magic, just as my '03 E46 330ci MSport cab was, but with knobs on for handling and refinement.

MPG better at 36.5 average over the last 10k miles (indicated). 40mpg+ on a run. My MkII would struggle to get 33 on a run. How's the MkIII on fuel?

Driving the new 718 Cayman S tomorrow (just because I had the offer to!), but even the 981 S had too much power to enjoy when I test drove prior to purchasing the smaller engined car, and to revel in the 6cyl soundtrack the 2.7 is the better one. 
0-60 in around 5 seconds is plenty fast for me.

Just thought I'd add my two pence worth!

Bye for now...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

DavidUKTTS said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > I ran a 997S for 8 years from new before selling a couple of years ago, and my experience is that the Porsche doesn't cost much more to run than a premium Audi or BMW.
> ...


David,

Lend us your thoughts on the 718s when you pass us by again


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Too much Porsche talk on this forum... :lol:

I've wasted a lot of money on cars the last 5 years, prob go for the cheaper focus RS next swap and squeeze a few good holidays in with the spare change... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Too much Porsche talk on this forum... :lol:
> 
> I've wasted a lot of money on cars the last 5 years, prob go for the cheaper focus RS next swap and squeeze a few good holidays in with the spare change... [smiley=bomb.gif]


I think you may have a point...all these permutations are driving me round the twist


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Still waiting for the 718 Cayman S to hit the floor before I test drive but I have to say it's looking increasingly likely I'll replace my current smoker with one. A decent spec came out at 58.5k yesterday on the configurator.

For those who want to play:
http://cc.porsche.com/icc_euro/ccCall.d ... elstart%2f

I'm still not convinced that by buying the RS, all I'm doing is replacing the engine in the TTS with a 5 potter with an additional 80 bhp and a decent soundtrack + £30k. Zero effort has been made to differentiate the most powerful TT ever from its lesser siblings - Every panel is the same with only some bolt on bits being the differentiator. I'm even less convinced by the wheels, the ride height and the inset. The Porsche just looks right in both stance & wheels whilst the RS just looks, well, awkward...

The final thought is if I'm spending an additional 30k, I want to feel like I've bought a new car, not just modded my existing one (which I would ultimately end up doing) in order to get it looking half way to the car Audi should have built from the outset!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

SpudZ said:


> Still waiting for the 718 Cayman S to hit the floor before I test drive but I have to say it's looking increasingly likely I'll replace my current smoker with one. A decent spec came out at 58.5k yesterday on the configurator.
> 
> I'm still not convinced that by buying the RS, all I'm doing is replacing the engine in the TTS with a 5 potter with an additional 80 bhp and a decent soundtrack + £30k. Zero effort has been made to differentiate the most powerful TT ever from its lesser siblings - Every panel is the same with only some bolt on bits being the differentiator. I'm even less convinced by the wheels, the ride height and the inset. The Porsche just looks right in both stance & wheels whilst the RS just looks, well, awkward...
> 
> The final thought is if I'm spending an additional 30k, I want to feel like I've bought a new car, not just modded my existing one (which I would ultimately end up doing) in order to get it looking half way to the car Audi should have build from the outset!


This is a totally fair comment SpudZ.

Your so right with your analogy of the new TTRS, Audi could have done so much more on the looks department re the 420 concept I totally agree, but saying that the MK2 TTRS was exactly the same as the MK2 TTS with some bolt on`s as well. There isn`t much we can do about it I`m afraid apart from look elsewhere as you seem to be doing.

Good luck and please let us know how you get on.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ROBH49 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for the 718 Cayman S to hit the floor before I test drive but I have to say it's looking increasingly likely I'll replace my current smoker with one. A decent spec came out at 58.5k yesterday on the configurator.
> ...


I've got to admit that this has crossed my mind on more than a few occasions,on one hand you've got the Porsche name,provenance of the Cayman with its roadholding abilities but on the other it hasn't been unnoticed that it's a 2.5 ltr four pot banger with a less than stellar sound track and " only " 350HP with slight lag compared to n/a six.

Presently the TT RS is an unknown quantity as far as capability is concerned but has the advantage of headline performance.
I'll assume for now that they've made chassis adjustments to compliment the upgrades and it's a great car.Also I'll assume that an optioned up RS will come out cheaper than 58.5K and once the fanfare has died down a not unreasonable 10% could be had off the price.

It's a tough one..?..

Edit:
Sutcliffe is at pains to offer advice here:


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I do, reasonably regularly, spec up my Cayman of the day. Just in case I find one that gives everything I want for a remarkable price.
Todays spec is £62k for a Cayman S with what I would consider to be essentials on a car like this. PDK, PASM, Sat Nav, 2-Zone AC, decent alloys, auto light and rain sensors. No frippery or individual options, really just the stuff to bring the spec to parity with my TTS.

The trouble is, the headline cost for the Porsche is attractive but you have to put £14k on it to remove the compromises in standard kit.

Then, after available discount, you're looking at 39k for a good spec TTS, 55k for a good spec TTRS and 62k for a good spec Cayman S.

I'd have the Cayman over the TTRS if I could manage without the rear seats (I can't) but the TTS remains the logical balance of style, performance and affordability.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Have to agree with him. 
The small Audis are blighted by the same issue too - the engines are just characterless.. The 4pot in the TTS is a real shame, the 5pot misses the mark too. The 718 needs the flat 6 but with a turbo, so character and torque...

I'm looking forward to what electric sports cars will bring, no turbo lag, N/A like response and torque to die for. And yes the sound will be false, but if it sounds like a V8 on full chat, bring it on.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Had a great time today prancing around with the Porsche today - will give you my thoughts soon... And Nice to meet you David ..!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Interesting to see the two cars side by side,the tt is hardly a large car but the Cayman looks like a rollerskate in comparison....No guesses which is the better handler.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

sherry13 said:


> Had a great time today prancing around with the Porsche today - will give you my thoughts soon... And Nice to meet you David ..!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Likewise Simon.

I hear that new model grey Fiesta ST at the track today is "...maybe the best car ever. Full Stop."  
I thought he was joking, but no, deadly serious!!

Sorry to others to speak in code. as Simon says, more on the 718S when we can.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a great time today prancing around with the Porsche today - will give you my thoughts soon... And Nice to meet you David ..!
> ...


You have to be kidding? I was thinking how silly it looked next to the German whips! I blame the post-fact culture!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

Just thought id add my 2c worth here. I previously owned a TDI TT and upgrade it to a fully loaded, late 2014 TTS stronic but ended up getting rid of the TTS as I couldn't stand its chronic understeer and felt it had fairly massive turbo lag and that the TDI actually felt quicker while driving around in town/up to about 20mph.

Shortly before I got rid I drove a 987 Cayman S and thought it was one of the very worst cars I've ever driven, absolutely hated every single thing about it but yesterday decided to give the more modern Cayman a test drive and a Boxster S 718 for comparison (intending to either get the Cayman 981 or the 718 based on the Boxster engine), both in PDK.

I was absolutely blown away by both cars. Drove the 981 first and absolutely loved it, on the twisty roads you can pretty much leave it in 3rd without worrying about changing gear and the car would go round corners more than twice what I would even have attempted in the TTS, I drove it over tight tisty roads with terrible roads surfaces and not once did it break traction even though it didn't have PASM.

Then took out the 718 S (they didn't have a 718 PDK so used the S) and again it was absolutely sensational, although I actually preferred the lower torque/power of the 981 as it felt like skittish but still I (just about) didn't ever lose the 718 S. Personally I like the sound of the newer engine even in non S form and found that you hear the engine for more of the time as its much louder at lower revs than the flat 6.

Had intended to try the new TTS to see if it had improved on the understeer but after driving the Caymans I didn't see any point and have put a deposit down and am yet to finalise spec on a new 718 base Cayman and cannot wait! I've seen some posts saying about needing 14k of options, I have 8k including 2.3k for alloys and 1.9k for the PDK and I think that even that is probably over specced as the new 718 has much more standard than the 981.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, well, well... I've been away a while since defecting to Porsche. I still love the TT forum for the banter and the OTT passion of some so thought I'd pop on and see what's going on.
And what do I find, a few more dissidents. I've had my 981 Cayman S 3 months now and it's by some margin the best car I've ever owned. It's a proper from the ground up, mid engined, sports car. The way it handles, goes round corners, is very immersive. It's involving in a way no TT I've own or driven. The MK3 TTS is an improvement in every way over my old TTS but I found it was even more clinical. Even the salesman couldn't disagree. In sport mode the sound is so synthetic...
The flat 6 in the 981 is the core is the car, on start up and generally trundling around it just had bags of character and soul. Pressing on, it sounds amazing... Drama! From Right over my shoulder where it should be. I haven't driven a 718, the lack of that flat 6 noise is well documented. It going turbo ruled it out for me but the one the the reviews say is even with its new, less charismatic, engine it is still by some margins the best sports car in its segment you can buy.
As I've said before, if you need practicality, the TT is a better all round car. If you want a sports car, the TT doesn't come close to the Cayman.
Practicality, I bought a 10yr old diesel Golf GT, £2k to buy and seems to run forever on tank. It works for me.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

'Tis funny alright.Now the honeymoon period is almost over with the mk3 the Cayman is suddenly coming back into fashion with the Audi stalwarts.

It was probably about a year ago on this very forum that discussions broke out about how much better the TTS was over the Cayman,one person even getting very upset because he was questioned about his choice vowing never to come on the forum again :lol:

In hindsight these overly enthusiastic TT owners at the time could have been Audi stooges as the mk3 wasn't exactly selling that well until the discounts took hold and probably came on to chivvy up sales.

Better now to see a more balanced opinion...


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

leopard said:


> 'Tis funny alright.Now the honeymoon period is almost over with the mk3 the Cayman is suddenly coming back into fashion with the Audi stalwarts.
> 
> It was probably about a year ago on this very forum that discussions broke out about how much better the TTS was over the Cayman,one person even getting very upset because he was questioned about his choice vowing never to come on the forum again :lol:
> 
> ...


Hi leopard.

If you don`t mind me asking but what car do you actually own?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ROBH49 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > 'Tis funny alright.Now the honeymoon period is almost over with the mk3 the Cayman is suddenly coming back into fashion with the Audi stalwarts.
> ...


Various 

Audi wise,previously a TTS, but now waiting to see what the RS can offer.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah I`m with you on the RS front, but I also like the Cayman GTS 6 cylinder with a few goodies if you know what I mean.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

ROBH49 said:


> Yeah I`m with you on the RS front, but I also like the Cayman GTS 6 cylinder with a few goodies if you know what I mean.


Porsche have confirmed the 718 Cayman GTS and Boxter Spyder with be Turbo 4's but....
The GT cars, that would be the 718 Cayman GT4 will have the Flat 6!
I already know:
1, I won't be able to afford it.
2, if I could I haven't give Porsche enough love (bought X number of new cars) to be considered worthy of ownership and 
3, to buy previously enjoyed... Just look at the premium tax on the 981 GT4

The 981 GTS would be the next step for me but my S is properly optioned, only missing Torque Vectoring (PTV). I'll be holding to my car for many years me thinks.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

leopard said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Would that be the Vauxhall Various or a Hyundai?

Why not answer with an actual car. Seems a fair question to me...


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Dont really get this whole thing.

No one is going to post in here that the TTS is the better handling car and thats what _most_ were saying.

TTS is cheaper and more practical than the 718 if you dont want to faff around with 2 cars. Indeed in its own right its a dam fine car.

Its not an out and out sports car though, more of a stylish coupe with excellent standard handling characteristics.

If you want a sports car I'd actually suggest the MX5 is probably the bargain buy tbh if you want new. Leftover funds on a mk3 TDI?


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

New cayman shape is lovely, already looks classic.
However would rather transfer my equity into a 911 991 S when they drop below 50K, (400hp NA) or an Exige S3 now they have started to drop. Either you could keep for a long time if not forever.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

DrTroy said:


> New cayman shape is lovely, already looks classic.
> However would rather transfer my equity into a 911 991 S when they drop below 50K, (400hp NA) or an Exige S3 now they have started to drop. Either you could keep for a long time if not forever.


If you do go for a 991.1 make sure you go for a good one because the bad one's are [email protected]€£ing terrible !


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

leopard said:


> DrTroy said:
> 
> 
> > New cayman shape is lovely, already looks classic.
> ...


Yeah I know, been burnt before when I had a 997, plus it pays to get the right options, retro fitting is a ball ache


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

leopard said:


> If you do go for a 991.1 make sure you go for a good one because the bad one's are [email protected]€£ing terrible !


How are you differentiating a good one from a bad one? Sorry I know it's a touch off topic, but genuinely interested.


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Pricy147 said:


> The F-Type V6S with 10% discount is looking more and more appealing by the day. Will look more at the TTRS first though - see it in the metal, and take one out - but considering im running 400bhp anyway in my current RS - not sure it will give enough of a thrill or change.
> 
> I am still reeling at Porsche over the GT4 - would have bought one straight away - if they cant be arsed to make enough of them, yet get soooo much publicity over how good it is - when you cant fecking buy one - then they can stick their inferior models up their jacksey!


Just as a follow up - F-Type is now on order and due to be collected September 1st. Got a decent price on my RS through autotrader (right time to sell - start of summer, MK3 not priced yet, etc). Also got a very good discount on the F-Type - so a no brainer.

Never entertained Porsche after the GT4 fiasco - and feel very happy with my choice. Gutted selling the RS mind you - performance will be a step back - but couldn't justify an additional 40k to buy a specced RS MK3 - when my old RS looked new, was running 400bhp anyway, and there is so little difference between MK2 and MK3.

Maybe in the future will head back - but for now will look on with interest in how the new RS holds out.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > If you do go for a 991.1 make sure you go for a good one because the bad one's are [email protected]€£ing terrible !
> ...


No problem.

Firstly,look for number of owners and check with PCS for warranty work.Repair vs mileage...that sort of thing,also remember the 991.1 can be a complete turkey with all sorts of trim problems,leaks,bits falling of the trim problems lol....a complete nightmare if you get it wrong.

Always seek a professional report with a 911 if in the slightest doubt.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Pricy147 said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> > The F-Type V6S with 10% discount is looking more and more appealing by the day. Will look more at the TTRS first though - see it in the metal, and take one out - but considering im running 400bhp anyway in my current RS - not sure it will give enough of a thrill or change.
> ...


Went to test drive F-Pace for the wife last week. First thing she touched, the boot floor handle, broke off!...










Then opened door and (optional) running board came out from below the door, making it awkward to get in. Plus, it'd bruise yer shins aplenty...










Out to the test car we had for 2 hours. Drove out, onto dual carriageway, up road, down road, back into dealer. Just an awful lofty barge! Customers appeared in their 70's in the dealership. May be OK for those used to Q7/X5/Cayenne? Not for us.

Bought one of these for her instead. Our 10th BMW since 1986...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Car Magazine's Porsche Cayman 718 Vs The People - including 2 members of this esteemed forum - is now on sale.

Sneak peak here of the Cayman vs TTS pics ...

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice! And I mean both of them! No complaints on the wheels on either. The Porky ones are probably the ones I'll plump for. Hit Leicester OPC last week to register my interest for March..


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably a more suitable thread for the Cayman v RS discussion....


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

For amusement purposes I've just specced a Cayman S to the same as my TTS and it came to £64580, you may find this strange but I have no intention of spending that on a Cayman no matter how good Car magazine reckons it is.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Not strange at all - This is, after all, a TT BB!


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

After a month driving, I have noticed something very special about the TT

Due to the rareness, TT has grabbed far more attention then Porsche. People do stop and taking photos of TT.

With Porsche maybe you'll need a 911 GT3 or GT3 RS to get such attention. For most people, all Porsche looks very similar at front btu TT really stands out in its own style.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Having had both, I can confirm the TT, even if with less power, prestige or price, attracts attention more than other cars..other brands included!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Saw the new Boxster on the Finchley Road the other day - no-one batted an eyelid. Mind you, there is a bright yellow Huracan locally that everyone ignores as well.

Bloody roadworks

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like he was checking you out Sherry


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

tt3600 said:


> Looks like he was checking you out Sherry


Haha yes, he was fine about it when I said I was an enthusiast. Looked great in this colour, despite the roadworks. But no way am I walking in middle of Finchley Rd to get a better shot! And where that silver Citroen thought it was going, I don't know.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> he was fine about it when I said I was an enthusiast


Yeah but where's the fun in that? Saying M15 or CIA would have been much more entertaining!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> Saw the new Boxster on the Finchley Road the other day - no-one batted an eyelid. Mind you, there is a bright yellow Huracan locally that everyone ignores as well.
> 
> Bloody roadworks
> 
> ...


Looks like Lava Orange.

I'm into my OPC on Tues for an extended test drive in the Cayman which has just landed. Aiming for sub 30k to change on a 17 plate. I'll report back on my initial findings.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

datamonkey said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > he was fine about it when I said I was an enthusiast
> ...


I should have thought of that!!

Spudz, looking forward to your learnings.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

SpudZ said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the new Boxster on the Finchley Road the other day - no-one batted an eyelid. Mind you, there is a bright yellow Huracan locally that everyone ignores as well.
> ...


And the verdict?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

God I wish I could see into the future....!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

SpudZ said:


> God I wish I could see into the future....!


Lol, whoops... my bad... got my days mixed up


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I quite like the look of the new Cayman and the Boxster for that matter, not sure and will not comment on the performance and sound till I've actually driven one and in which guise but I will seriously be considering one in the not too distant future that's for sure.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

As promised, my findings from the test drive on Tuesday.

Arrived at Leicester OPC to see the car (718S Auto) waiting ready for test, no faffing about. Had a coffee & chat with salesman who was ready for me. We went outside, he showed me the controls etc and off i went for an extended solo drive.

The car had only done 120 miles, so was fresh off the boat, with a tight engine and i would expect the car to be much improved once it had done another 3k.

First the engine note - From idle up to 3k it knocked spots off the TTS (there was no Sports Exhaust fitted). Once over that it became rather hollow - Nothing like the 'old' flat 6 which i have driven in both 2.7 & 3.4 guise. I have to say it was disappointing but not unexpected i guess. I made a mental note to retry the car once it was run in and also one with a Sports Exhaust. Apparently, there are no launch vehicles fitted with the Sports Exhaust (read into that what you will).

I drove the car through some urban environments, sitting far lower in the standard seat and deduced that the engine felt somewhat rough & lumpy at idle and in the low range, noisier in the cabin than the TTS, but not unpleasantly so.

Once out on the A46 i got the chance to open it up. Up to 4k it was about on par with mine but above and to the redline the torque was noticeably stronger. I hit about 130 and at this speed the car came into its own with noticeably more shove than mine when it was floored at this speed.

As it was fitted with Sports Chrono, i came off at the Nottingham exit and headed back towards Melton on the A606 in order to try the different modes. I was surprised (i prefer the Comfort in the TTS) to find that Sport+ was the best for suspension, allowing the car to be fired out of roundabouts flat stick, with the rear just squatting down, pushing forward relentlessly. The gear change on the paddles was also rifle bolt fast, knocking the TTS into a cocked hat. But still my ears were assailed by that rather hollow soulless drone.

I got home (and took a pic for you guys). Looking at the car, the side and rear view were (to my eyes) astetically far superior to the TTS. From the front its a home run to the TTS, with the rather more female rounded look of the Porsche being trounced by the angular TTS. The suspension on the 718 sat far more convincingly on its beautiful 20'' Carrera Classics than the lopsided and gappy TTS.

A spot of lunch and back to the Dealer on the back roads, driving sensibly. Once back i played with the screen and Appleplay which i liked (a lot). I also noted that the car had achieved 21mpg which was disappointing tbh.

So overall i gave the car 7/10. As i said, i need to try a fully run in vehicle preferably with the Sports Exhaust before i contemplate placing an order. Having driven the car, i preferred the old flat 6. So, with that in mind, its probably a low mileage GTS or 718S. I'm also not ruling out the TTRS and will drive that also as and when it lands.

As an aside, whilst having my wind down chat with the Salesman, my mate turfed up and collected his Lava Red GT3 RS. I'm not jealous (much :? )


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Nice comparison,much prefer an unbiased owners perspective.

There's no denying that the 718 is a premium looking vehicle,just a shame about the drive train being a four pot.

It's tricky,but if I was in the market for a Cayman I'd probably go for the GTS and benefit from the six cylinder.The world of the six cylinder is a nice place to be 8)

If you can find a mint low mileage example,you might be able to drive it for a couple of years and get your money back,not sure the same could be said for the 718 with the reception it's had from the Porsche guys.It seems the six cylinder is where it's at....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

With a new Porsche dealer less than 500 yards from where I work its been quite common place to see the range bumbling around quite frequently...first impressions is on the new boxster/Cayman..hey nice to look at but sound woefully dull.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

SpudZ said:


> As promised, my findings from the test drive on Tuesday.
> 
> Arrived at Leicester OPC to see the car (718S Auto) waiting ready for test, no faffing about. Had a coffee & chat with salesman who was ready for me. We went outside, he showed me the controls etc and off i went for an extended solo drive.
> 
> ...


It looks like what I'm greeted by when I open my front door.... only with the flat 6. 3.4. Carrrera Classics really are perfect for the car. There is a hard core who prefer the F6 but there are plenty of owners who are more than happy to make move to the 718 for the slug of low down torque meaning they don't have to work as hard to make progress. Plenty of new customers don't have any alligence to the 6 or are bothered about the noise it made... overall it will sell as well as ever.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

I think the only reason not to go for the 718 is if you don't like turbo 4 cylinder engines. Most here, who like their turbo TTs will be fine with it although the noise foot down isn't as (falsely) good as the Mk2 TTS with its Blap... Blap... Blap...

I found no difference to the drive between the 718S and my 981 but I just prefer N/A 6 which is why my TTS went. Plus, RWD is far better for fun driving than the unpredictable 4WD of the TTS etc.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Not the 718, but had a spin in a friends 911 Carerra GT last Sunday. Nice car with solid acceleration throughout the gears but didn't take my breath away. Actually found it reasonably quiet, and we had the roof down too!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, the more I think about it, the less I'm inclined to go for the 718. The main reason, which is a surprise to me, is the turbo flat 4. The engine is definitely 'rougher' than the TTS, and midrange aside, not 20k better than a base TTS once you add in the standard options. It's a shame because I really wanted to love it, whereas I just liked it. I guess the RS (with decent alloys) is back on the list now, with maybe the full fat Alpine thrown in as the joker.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

SpudZ, did you consider a 981 test drive too? Or does it have to be new?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

It doesn't have to be new, no. I was interested in a 900 mile GTS that Chester Porsche had recently, but the cost to change was 36k. I was prepared to commit at 30k tc, but they wouldn't move. Hey ho.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Armytrix are currently developing an exhaust system for the 718 ;-)


----------

